# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Ibatis , problme d'un SELECT avec 2 paramtres

## mega_info

Bonjour, 

 je cherche quelqu'un qui aurait install iBatis et serait en mesure de me fournir un exemple de requete SELECT avec 2 paramtres ... et  surtout l'appel de cette mthode ...


Vraiment merci d'avance.

----------


## yodza

Le plus simple pour utiliser des parametres mutiples lors d'une requete est de passer par une Map:


```

```

Ensuite dans la requete il faut utiliser la notation classique:


```

```

----------


## aboubrams

> Le plus simple pour utiliser des parametres mutiples lors d'une requete est de passer par une Map:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Ensuite dans la requete il faut utiliser la notation classique:
> 
> ...


j'ai une question:
 j'ai eu le mme pblm que la personne qui  poser la question, du coup la requte s'execute  bien,  mais je n'arrive pas  rcuprer le resultSet.
dans ma classe java , je ne sais pas pourquoi.
voila mon bout de fichier XML



```

```


la list de valuation est vide , sachant que la requte passe bien.????

----------

